# Sperry A/O stretch



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

So got some sperry's in the mail yesterday. They look great. Ordered my shoes size: 8. My feet were sloshing around all over the place! One foot is slightly larger, but with the smallest foot, when i move my toes to the front of the shoe there is an inch of room left over! The bigger foot is not much better. I can send them back for exchange, but do I get a 7.5 or 7? Do Sperry's stretch? When I ordered my Bean blucher's the 8 was a bit roomy. Not as roomy as the Sperry's. I got a 7.5 instead and they were a bit snug, but now are perfect! Any expereince with sizing sperry's and them stretching?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

All shoes stretch to some extent over time. These being mainly leather, that will happen here as well.

What style did you order? Some top-siders do come in wides and extra wides.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

superpacker said:


> So got some sperry's in the mail yesterday. They look great. Ordered my shoes size: 8. My feet were sloshing around all over the place! One foot is slightly larger, but with the smallest foot, when i move my toes to the front of the shoe there is an inch of room left over! The bigger foot is not much better. I can send them back for exchange, but do I get a 7.5 or 7? Do Sperry's stretch? When I ordered my Bean blucher's the 8 was a bit roomy. Not as roomy as the Sperry's. I got a 7.5 instead and they were a bit snug, but now are perfect! Any expereince with sizing sperry's and them stretching?


I fall between an 8-8 1/2 and usually go with 8s in loafers, boat shoes, and mocs to avoid the problem you're talking about. You'll probably be fine with 7.5.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

I usually wear a 9.5 and wear a 9 sperry. One thing I've noticed is that while they do stretch, they also shrink back to their original size if not worn. At least it seems that way. Whenever I take the boat shoes out after winter they always feel tight, but eventually loosen up, usually on the first or second wear.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Sperry's do stretch, but I wouldn't expect them to stretch more than 1/4-3/8 of a size depending on how tight they were initially.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sperry's do stretch, but I wouldn't expect them to stretch more than 1/4-3/8 of a size depending on how tight they were initially.


Sometimes even up to 13/32nds of a size.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve Smith said:


> Sometimes even up to 13/32nds of a size.


I mean I'd be really surprised if they stretched a whole half size, and I like to think I have a good deal of experience with Sperry's... thus my use of 3/8.

*Insert ad hominem comment here.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

raincoat said:


> I usually wear a 9.5 and wear a 9 sperry.


That is surprising to me, at least. I actually go up a half-size.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I typically wear a 13D in dress shoes, but should go smaller in loafers and I have a 12W in the one pair I have. I did however, order some Quoddys and they recommended 11.5D off my foot sketch. I can definitely see sizing down a bit as they do stretch but a half size is maybe a little much. Might be a problem arising from the subpar leather and subpar construction on recent Sperry models. That was one of the reasons I went with Quoddy because I couldn't see paying $75-$100 for a pair of plastic leather Chinese made shoes that aren't made as well as they once were even a few years when I got my pair.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> Might be a problem arising from the subpar leather and subpar construction on recent Sperry models. That was one of the reasons I went with Quoddy because I couldn't see paying $75-$100 for a pair of plastic leather Chinese made shoes that aren't made as well as they once were even a few years when I got my pair.


I always hear stuff like this and find it hard to believe. I bought a pair of A/Os 2 years ago and they're still going strong (granted the sole is extremely worn down). They did look like plastic for the first few months but they've broken in really well and the leather's faded attractively in several spots. Was the quality really _that_ much better in the past. I mean the 80s and 90s, I could understand the quality being much better before then.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

raincoat said:


> I always hear stuff like this and find it hard to believe. I bought a pair of A/Os 2 years ago and they're still going strong (granted the sole is extremely worn down). They did look like plastic for the first few months but they've broken in really well and the leather's faded attractively in several spots. Was the quality really _that_ much better in the past. I mean the 80s and 90s, I could understand the quality being much better before then.


The quality was much better just a couple pf seasons ago. I have two pairs of the bottom end model purchased about three seasons apart. The difference is so dramatic, only the nameplate is the same.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Orsini, I agree. I have a pair of Sperry Billfish that I purchased in 2007, the leather was much more real looking and feeling and not plasticy. They have held up well for all the sockless wear with my big sweaty feet. My wife purchased a pair of similar Sperrys for $100 and the rubber on the sole started to peel away from the sole within 4 months. So her shoes look really ratty and beat up when she took care of them and they were still virtually new. Her experience, plus the fact that their current models look and feel cheap while they still want over $75 for them made me look elsewhere. I just wish I had known Quoddy existed before the price increases, but the more I learn about Quoddy, and Horween leather the more I'm impressed with the product and can't wait to get my first pair.


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

My 2 year old pair of AO are pretty beat up and have seen a lot of wear. While they did loosen up and stretch over time, it's def. not enough to warrant sizing down. Mine are in my measured foot size; I wear them loosely laced and don't notice any heel slip.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

dwebber18 said:


> Orsini, I agree. I have a pair of Sperry Billfish that I purchased in 2007, the leather was much more real looking and feeling and not plasticy. They have held up well for all the sockless wear with my big sweaty feet. My wife purchased a pair of similar Sperrys for $100 and the rubber on the sole started to peel away from the sole within 4 months. So her shoes look really ratty and beat up when she took care of them and they were still virtually new. Her experience, plus the fact that their current models look and feel cheap while they still want over $75 for them made me look elsewhere. I just wish I had known Quoddy existed before the price increases, but the more I learn about Quoddy, and Horween leather the more I'm impressed with the product and can't wait to get my first pair.


I have not had nearly so bad an experience wit my recent pair. It is simply of much lighter construction than they earlier model, which is actually a decent shoe.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I usually wear a 9 but My last pair of Sperry shoes were so small that I gave them to someone who usually wears an 8. He says they are one of the most comfortable shoes he has ever worn.


----------

